# sump crock roots?



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

was down in the basement the other day and noticed a few fine like tree roots growing into the sump pump crock from the two tiles that drain into it from the foundations tile. anyone ever had this? should i be worried and how do i get rid of them? pour bleach in there?


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

They make a root killer for sewer lines. I would put some in there with some water. Its a crystal like materal. Menards carries it.


----------



## cityboy2977 (Jul 27, 2009)

just use rock salt. salt will kill plant life without all the toxins.


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

cityboy2977 said:


> just use rock salt. salt will kill plant life without all the toxins.


 well i could give it a shot. can i use my water softener salt? i use the red out green bags.


----------



## DeerManager (Oct 4, 2006)

cityboy2977 said:


> just use rock salt. salt will kill plant life without all the toxins.


 x2, same thing i do


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

Kill those roots quickly! If they keep growing and collapse your drain tiles you are screwed!!! (I know from experience...)


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

looks like my dad wants to try to fish some copper tubing up into the tiles. my stepmom works at a field tile and drainage co. and thats what they do. anyone ever done this?


----------

